# Jumelage Wireless impossible...



## escape (21 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un petit probleme avec mon clavier Apple Wireless tout neuf. 

Mon macbook pro (neuf d'1 mois) reconnait bien le péripherique bluetooth mais il m'est impossible de rentrer le code de jumelage.
Je précise que j'ai bien tenté d'activer/utiliser les MAJ (par n'importe quel moyen), et que la LED verte du clavier clignote.

Ca fait 1heure que je me bats et je ne trouve pas de solution.
J'ai redémarré le mac, le clavier, ...
Pensez-vous qu'il soit déffectueux? Avez-vous une idée de ce que je pourrais essayer?

En vous remerciant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2008)

Évidemment, faut rentrer ce code depuis le clavier du MacBook Pro, tant que ce code n'est pas entré, ton clavier sans fil n'est pas reconnu !


----------



## escape (22 Juillet 2008)

Salut. 

Je cite "Saisissez le code d'acces suivant sur le clavier que vous configurez,..."  :mouais:

Pis meme, j'ai essayé ça ne marche pas 
C'est bien le code de jumelage que je cite, pas le code admin 

Merci d'essayer de m'aider 
Je commence à croire qu'il est defectueux (http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/clavier-apple-wireless-keyboard-defaillant-206313.html)
Mais comme c'est un cadeau, c'est un peu la galère.. :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2008)

Autre idée : ton clavier n'étant pas encore jumelé, serait-il possible qu'il soir en QWERTY ?


----------



## escape (22 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais le code est une série de 8 chiffres et ensuite il faut valider avec la touche Retour.
Donc j'essaie d'activer/utiliser les MAJ (clavier sans pavé num) mais rien y fait... 
Je ne voit pas si les touches sont "reconnues" et quand je valide avec Retour, rien ne se passe.

La seule touche qui réagit, c'est la touche Entrée.
Quand j'appuie dessus, il m'annonce que la tentative de jumelage à échouée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juillet 2008)

Ben justement, sur un clavier QWERTY, sur la rangée du haut, tu as les chiffres directement, et pas avec les touches Maj, c'est pour ça que je posais la question !


----------



## escape (22 Juillet 2008)

Ah d'accord je savais pas 
Mais j'avais déjà essayé! 

PS:Je viens de réessayer et ça ne marche pas :hein:


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Juillet 2008)

escape a dit:


> La seule touche qui réagit, c'est la touche Entrée.



sur mon clavier, il fallait appuyé sur la touche entrée.
je crois qu'apple veut dire entrée pas le touche retour


----------



## escape (22 Juillet 2008)

AHLALA quel boulet que je suis!
Retour = Entrée :rose:

Un grand merci : il fallait donc que je tape les chiffres en mode QWERTY (donc sans utiliser la touche MAJ, pourtant quelqu'un disait le contraire sur le forum) et que je valide avec Entrée... 
J'avais bien essayé les 2 mais sans les combiner :casse:  

Je me suis laissé avoir par la difficulté alors que c'etait si simple..
MERCi beaucoup  (et désolé)


P*t*n je vais me cacher
 -------------------> [ ] clap!


----------



## escape (22 Juillet 2008)

Ca me semble tellement évident maintenant..  
Haaaan la Honte :rose:

 :rateau:


----------



## irayspot (6 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ce forum.

J'ai tenté de jumeler un clavier apple sans fil avec un Mac Mini et un iMac sans résultat a environ 30 reprises.

La clé, car maintenant cela fonctionne, c'est d'appuyer sur la touche *"Retour"* après avoir entré la série de 8 chiffres.

Les 30 premières fois j'appuyait sur "Continuer" avec la souris!!


----------

